# BB Question



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Is it possible to use a Shimano 2 piece crankset (7800), with an FSA Mega Exo bottom bracket? I believe the crank axle is the same diameter for both, but are there compatibility issues I may not be aware of?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes they are. You have to make one simple mod though. Inside the external sleeve that joins the cups to make the whole unit waterproof there is another sleeve. This sleeve must be removed to make it work with a 7800 crank.

Are you looking to get the ceramic mega exo by any chance?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Nah, just thinking of switching out the FSA Gossamer's that came with my bike for a friend's slightly used DA cranks. 

I'm not really sold on the advantages of ceramic bearings. I'm in no where near the shape I'd have to be in for that to be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------

